# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Công Viên Nước Đầm Sen - Du lịch Sài Gòn

## hangnt

Công viên nước Ðầm Sen được trang bị hệ thống các thiết bị trị chơi dưới nước rất hiện đại, được đặt hài hòa trong một vườn cảnh Phương Ðông xanh mát rộng 3 hecta ngay trong lòng thành phố là một địa điểm vui chơi lý tưởng dành cho bạn và gia đình.


Nằm trong quần thể dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí Đầm Sen, Công viên Nước Đầm Sen với hơn 20 loại thiết bị trò chơi dưới nước độc đáo và một hồ tạo sóng rộng 3000m2 nằm dưới rừng cây xanh mát là một địa chỉ vui chơi giải trí lý tưởng dành cho bạn và gia đình sau những ngày làm việc, học tập căng thẳng.


Đến với công viên nước Đầm Sen các bạn sẽ cảm nhận ngay về một ốc đảo xanh mát giữa lòng thành phố. Hãy hít thật sâu để tận hưởng cái không khí trong lành của một thiên nhiên thơ mộng rồi đắm mình vào sóng biển nhấp nhô như vỗ về nâng niu bạn. Các bạn sẽ được thử thách cùng các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh như máng trượt cao tốc Kamikaze cao 19m, hay bạn sẽ trở thành Tazan trong phim trường của trò chơi Đu Dây Vượt Thác, còn các bạn thích trò chơi cảm giác nhẹ nhàng êm ái hơn có thể thả mình dưới Dòng Sông Lười trôi bồng bềnh quanh dòng sông dài 400m hay thật sự thư giãn với hồ Massage giữa thiên nhiên xanh mát. Và còn nhiều trò chơi hấp dẫn khác đang chờ các bạn khám phá chinh phục nữa đấy.


Để đem đến cho du khách nhiều cảm giác mới lạ du khách có thể tham gia nhiều trò chơi như máng trượt siêu tốc Tornado cao 20m, dài 119m; máng trượt phao ba Blackthunder với các hiệu ứng âm thanh ánh sáng đặc sắc, máng trượt thảm Multi Slide với 4 đường trượt để bạn và gia đình có thể thi thố tài năng xem ai là người trượt nhanh nhất; máng trượt Love Storm cao 12m với 3 vòng xoắn độc đáo.

Khi đến với công viên các bạn sẽ thật sự an tâm khi tham gia các trò chơi của công viên vì luôn có một đội ngũ cứu hộ chuyên nghiệp luôn sẵn sàng hỗ trợ và chăm sóc bạn. Ngòai ra, công viên còn có một hệ thống các quầy thức ăn nhanh và một nhà hàng 500 chỗ cùng các thực đơn phong phú, được chế biến hấp dẫn luôn sẵn sàng phục vụ quý khách

*Giờ hoạt động*

Từ thứ 2 đến thứ 7 : Từ 9h00 đến 18h00
Chủ nhật và ngày lễ : từ 8h30 đến 18h00
(Các thiết bị trò chơi sẽ ngừng hoạt động vào lúc 17h30)

*Giá vé Khách đoàn*



*Giá vé Khách lẻ*




Cùng khám phá địa điểm *đi chơi ở Sài Gòn* - *di choi o Sai Gon*

Để tham quan Sài Gòn bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan Sài Gòn 1 ngày (Giá 140.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *tour tham quan Sai Gon 1 ngay (Gia 140.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## Amp21

Sài Gòn có nhiều khu vui chơi tuyệt vời thật  :love struck:

----------


## Suzuki_130

Mới đi cách đây 2 ngày : 29/03/2012 ...

Vé trẻ em thì ko bít  nhưng ve người lớn là 110đ/vé ... 

Hoặc liên hệ nhân viên gửi xe để mua vé là 95đ/vé..... ( Cái này mình đã mua vào vô cổng ok hết nhé ) vé này ko mình rõ lai lịch nhưng vào được là ok .

----------

